
The Problem with #DeleteFacebook - alistproducer2
https://slate.com/technology/2018/03/dont-deletefacebook-thats-not-good-enough.html
======
alistproducer2
>Deleting Facebook is privilege. The company has become so good at the many
things it does that for lots of people, leaving the service would be a self-
harming act.

It's hard to believe this was written with a straight face

>I’ve lost touch with friends. I don’t go out much anymore and don’t know when
cool things I might like to go to are happening. I’m pretty much not a part of
any scene anymore. I don’t know when old friends are in town I’d love to see.

These people aren't really your friends

